# Rigging Line



## spin101 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am looking into buying a rigging line and was wondering if some of you could give me some ideas as to what line would be the best for my money. Is a 1/2" too big? I would like something with a high breaking strength but not to heavy. What do you all sugest?


----------



## Xtra (Apr 1, 2006)

For rigging . . . at least 1/2".
Get a copy of Sherrill's catalog and read the different traits/descriptions of each rope.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Apr 2, 2006)

I usualy use a samson 1/2 inch with an average test of 8,000. but I also have 3/4 with a 22,000# test. look at your application.


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 2, 2006)

Ask for a 9/16. bigger than 1/2 smaller than 5/8


----------



## ASD (Apr 2, 2006)

Go with 1 1/2 and take it big


----------



## spin101 (Apr 2, 2006)

I was looking at a husky line. i believe its 5/8 doublebraid. Any one ever used husky much. Pros/Cons???


----------



## Bermie (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got 200' of Samson 9/16 stable braid. Used it on Friday to rig a casuarina takedown. It's very flexible, easy to tie and not too heavy. I'd go with a known brand that can verify their quality.

Specs from Samson:
Weight is 11lbs per 100'. 
Minimum breaking strain is 13,300lbs 
Working load is 1330lbs


----------



## woodchux (Apr 2, 2006)

The husky double braid 5/8 is a nylon core rope , so it will have more stretch than 100% polyester rope. It is rated @ 18,000 lbs


----------



## rebelman (Apr 3, 2006)

Like extra said, at least half inch. I use a 150' around 8,000 pounds strength, and a 160' five eigths, I think twenty thousand. Stable braid. For back up I keep a 100' one inch line also. I think they're all Samson. Color code with a plan, I use orange or blue for climbing, white or red for pulling and lowering. extremetree has a good idea with the 9 sixteenths, I may try that next time, the five eights is clumsy for some groundies to handle. If I ever need an inch and a half I'll probably refer the job to someone else.


----------



## spin101 (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks guys i'm looking into the samson stable braid. i think the 9/16 will be just what i need for now. thanks


----------



## pigwot (Apr 8, 2006)

I use 3/4" and 1" lengths from American Arborist in West Chester, PA for general lowering. They have held up well. Info on the 3/4" follows:

3/4'' Three Strand 600' Coil
SKU R180151-60
Average Tensile : 10,500 lbs
Color : White w/orange tracer
Construction : Twist
Diameter : 3¼4 in
Number of Strands : 3
Shipping Weight : 87 lbs
Tensile Strength : 10500
Weight : 13.7 lbs for 100 ft, 87 lbs for 600 ft


----------



## jmack (Apr 9, 2006)

woodchux said:


> The husky double braid 5/8 is a nylon core rope , so it will have more stretch than 100% polyester rope. It is rated @ 18,000 lbs


and it rocks best buy for the buck


----------



## jmack (Apr 9, 2006)

pigwot said:


> I use 3/4" and 1" lengths from American Arborist in West Chester, PA for general lowering. They have held up well. Info on the 3/4" follows:
> 
> 3/4'' Three Strand 600' Coil
> SKU R180151-60
> ...


3/4 triple strand?


----------



## pigwot (Apr 9, 2006)

jmack said:

3/4 triple strand?

Back when I started I learned from oldtimers. They only used triple strand natural fiber ropes for climbing and lowering. When I started getting synthetic ropes (mid 1980's) I guess I gravitated to the same design in lowering ropes. The first climbing rope I used was Samson Arborplex (polyester over polyolefin) and I never liked it. It was relegated to use as a utility line. Next I bought the Safety Blue and have gone through a number of 600' reels of that.


----------



## jmack (Apr 11, 2006)

pigwot said:


> jmack said:
> 
> 3/4 triple strand?
> 
> Back when I started I learned from oldtimers. They only used triple strand natural fiber ropes for climbing and lowering. When I started getting synthetic ropes (mid 1980's) I guess I gravitated to the same design in lowering ropes. The first climbing rope I used was Samson Arborplex (polyester over polyolefin) and I never liked it. It was relegated to use as a utility line. Next I bought the Safety Blue and have gone through a number of 600' reels of that.


10-4 oldtimer, arborplex i hate with a passion true blue is the second heaviest 1/2 inch around


----------



## jmack (Apr 11, 2006)

spin101 said:


> I was looking at a husky line. i believe its 5/8 doublebraid. Any one ever used husky much. Pros/Cons???


its good 5/8 at 18,000 cheaper and stronger than another brand


----------



## rbtree (Apr 11, 2006)

rebelman said:


> Like extra said, at least half inch. I use a 150' around 8,000 pounds strength, and a 160' five eigths, I think twenty thousand. Stable braid. For back up I keep a 100' one inch line also. I think they're all Samson. Color code with a plan, I use orange or blue for climbing, white or red for pulling and lowering. extremetree has a good idea with the 9 sixteenths, I may try that next time, the five eights is clumsy for some groundies to handle. If I ever need an inch and a half I'll probably refer the job to someone else.




5/8 stable braid is 15,500 tensile.....

I use Arborplex for light rigging, cause its cheap...kinda stiff, hard to knot, but it works. 

Have, 1/2, 9/16, 3/4 inch poly double braid (Puget Sound Ropes, which I get super cheap from my fishery supplier). and 9/16th DSComposite, which is 19k tensile, full static spectra core, near zero stretch....the bomb for GRCS lifting.

Never heard of Husky rope...is it polyester, and low stretch, which is best suited for tree work? Haven't used three strand in years....still have some old ones in the shop.


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 12, 2006)

Puget sound ropes are junk discount lines. You're a pro Roger, stop using crap rigging. You'll kill someone one day. SAMSON my man or nothin!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 12, 2006)

Junk to you, but they've worked fine for me......


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 12, 2006)

Your crew works fine for you some of the time too.:jester:


----------



## rbtree (Apr 12, 2006)

That be the truth.

You should take that line that failed to Ben and have him test it....methinx he'd laugh if you told him it is junk rope....the parent company, Cortland Cable, makes products for space travel that have to meet specifications to the letter.....

The use that we've subjected the DSComposite to has been serious. And it, like the others I have, have performed well and are wearing well. You still never told me why you think it is bad, except that it failed at a knot..and yes, Ben agrees that it would be better to have it spliced.

Wonder if you also know that Samson's published tensile strengths are for peak breakages, whereas, PSR uses a lower, more conservative averge breaking strength....


----------



## pigwot (Apr 12, 2006)

So old dogs do learn new tricks. I'm sure I'll still use the soft lay, three strand twist ropes for lighter-duty, natural crotch lowering, but for more technical stuff I do need to get some proper rigging lines. Seems Samson stable braid is the most common rigging line used in this area. I am intrigued by the construction/materials/ and the 'conservative' rating of the Puget Sound rope. See their info at:
http://www.thecortlandcompanies.com/psrope/indexct.asp
I emailed **** Kilburn at Puget Sound Ropes, and he directed me to: Kyle at Doran Sling in NJ, phone 908-355-5544. Before I contact him, I thought I'd ask here for more input.
So considering a double braid, low stretch line (5/8), How would you compare a few ropes,like the:
1. DSComposite (5/8" Polyester over Spectra, 24.6K minimum tensile strength), 
2. Samason stable braid (5/8" 100% polyester,16.3K Breaking strength), 
3. Husky 12 strand (5/8" Polyester over nylon, 15K break strength)
4. <fill in your favorite here> ?
Now I know everyone has their biases, based upon what they have used to date... And, I know we see things from the experiences related to our specific uses ( bush, residential technical lowering, holding up that hammock cause you're on arboristsite so much you never actually work in the field any longer...), so where do we find side-by-side comparison information?


----------



## rbtree (Apr 12, 2006)

pigwot, the DSComposite is a spectra core line, so is only suited for lifting or pulling, as it has near zero stretch. (3% at 40% of tensile is 1/3 what normal poly double braid has) PSRopes' "polyester double braid" is the equivalant of stable braid. Characteristics and ratings are very similar. Construction quality is excellent. That said, I respect p woozel's opinions, as he is a straight shooter, and knows his gear and rigging better than most!


----------



## jmack (Apr 13, 2006)

pigwot said:


> So old dogs do learn new tricks. I'm sure I'll still use the soft lay, three strand twist ropes for lighter-duty, natural crotch lowering, but for more technical stuff I do need to get some proper rigging lines. Seems Samson stable braid is the most common rigging line used in this area. I am intrigued by the construction/materials/ and the 'conservative' rating of the Puget Sound rope. See their info at:
> http://www.thecortlandcompanies.com/psrope/indexct.asp
> I emailed **** Kilburn at Puget Sound Ropes, and he directed me to: Kyle at Doran Sling in NJ, phone 908-355-5544. Before I contact him, I thought I'd ask here for more input.
> So considering a double braid, low stretch line (5/8), How would you compare a few ropes,like the:
> ...


thanks fer the info yer man is off on the husky 5/8 by all gear its 18,000 its the only reason i tried it.


----------



## pigwot (Apr 13, 2006)

rbtree: was just scanning an old thread (2002) on lowering devices, and saw this from your keyboard:
"Being as I'm a gear head, I'd love a GRCS, but would need to justify the cost. Just not enough real uses out here in conifer country."
Times sure change our outlook, eh?
So spectra core /w no stretch is a good static line for a grcs, guess i'm looking for a double braid polyester lowering line first until I can afford the grcs...


----------



## reachtreeservi (Apr 18, 2006)

I use samson static kernmantle for rigging. My Half inch 200 foot weighs only 14 pounds. , 9100 tensile. I always rig small , no more than 600 lbs. I use the poison ivy hi vis for my safety line , also a kernmantle.


----------



## SamsonMD (May 24, 2006)

rbtree said:


> That be the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if you also know that Samson's published tensile strengths are for peak breakages, whereas, PSR uses a lower, more conservative averge breaking strength....



Sorry RBtree, the numbers Samson publishes is indeed the Average strength, like it requires in the Z133.1 ANSI Safety Standard for Arborists.


----------

